# fotos del google earth lima y callao (espectaculares fotos)



## francis2064

salto del fraile








san bartolo








museo de la nacion








la punta callao








interbank








marriot
















real felipe callao
















faro de miraflores
















calle capon








































rosa nautica








magdalena
















mama panchita








parque kenedy








larco mar
















casa rimac
















catedral
















































hotel miraflores








jiron de la union








plaza san martin








avenida arequipa








capitania callao
















la punta callao








real felipe
















paseo de las naciones








plaza mayor de lima








muni de san isidro








telmex desde larco
























alianza francesa de lima








colegio de ingenieros








ovalo de miraflores








hotel las americas
















jose pardo








casa de correos








interior del palacio municipal de lima
























reloj del parque universitario
















alameda chabuca granda








el comercio








pabellon morisco








parque la muralla













extra lambayeque








ilo la glorieta
















municipio ilo










bueno la verdad ya se me hizo tarde es tanta la informacion que se puede sacar que me he pasado las ultimas 3 horas haciendo este thread asi que disculpas por el desorden de las fotos pero es mas amplio de lo que pense que seria ya pondre mas fotos, es mas espero sus aportes.

thread traido gracias a www.panoramio.com


----------



## CessTenn

Google Earth... uno de mis programas favoritos. Ya han visto los edificios del Centro Financiero de San Isidro en 3D??


----------



## W!CKED

Están en 3D? no los puedo ver. Lo que si tengo es el Google Sketch up para crear tus edificos y estoy haciendo unos cuantos de los de aqui pero no se como compratirlos.


----------



## francis2064

*via expresa*


----------



## pedro1011

Wow. Muchas de las fotos son realmente espectaculares. Buen trabajo, choche.


----------



## francis2064




----------



## francis2064

*centro civico y sheraton*


----------



## francis2064

*golf los incas*


----------



## francis2064

*molina plaza*










colinas de prado monterrico


----------



## francis2064

*miraflores por higuereta*


----------



## francis2064

*bajada balta*


----------



## francis2064

*paz soldan san isidro*


----------



## francis2064

*plaza bolivar pueblo libre*


----------



## sebvill

¿Qué es esto?


----------



## 7edge

wow las fotos estan buenas ...en algunas fotos del malecon de miraflores me hace recordar a san diego(california).


----------



## *ClauDia*

*colaboro con el thread*










Facultad de Ingenieria Civil - UNFV


----------



## Piedraliza

In addition Jauja has a church called Cristo Pobre (Poor Christ) which is nothing less than a small replica of the church of Notre Dame in Paris. 









catedral de jauja.


----------



## Illari sisa

*unas mas de google earth*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

O.O esa ultima esta de la ptm... muy ficha!


----------



## alezx

Excelentes fotos


----------



## sebvill

Piedraliza said:


> In addition Jauja has a church called Cristo Pobre (Poor Christ) which is nothing less than a small replica of the church of Notre Dame in Paris.


Que interesante.


----------



## arquimario88

Q vacan...¿alguien sabe como puede obtener el google earth 3D?? TY SALUDOS


----------



## CessTenn

arquimario88 said:


> Q vacan...¿alguien sabe como puede obtener el google earth 3D?? TY SALUDOS


Chequea esto: http://earth.google.com/intl/en/3d.html

Ahi hay un icono verde que te permitara instalar la funcion de 3D en tu folder de Google Earth... Asegurate de guardarlo en "Mis Lugares" una vez instalado, de manera que quede permanente. Si quieres mas explicacion o ayuda, pasame la voz no mas...


----------



## pedro1011

*Una vuelta en helicóptero virtual por el Interbank tridimensional:*


----------



## Sound.

Wowww tu lo hiciste Pedro???


----------



## pedro1011

Jaja. Ya quisiera dominar las perspectivas para hacer algo así, mi estimado Sound.
Lo saqué del Google, en la dirección que CessTenn dio hace un rato.


----------



## Sound.

Ahhh ok... igual chevere que las muestres Pedrito... yo no puedo instalar Google Earth 3D... lo hago y mi máquina muere en el intento


----------



## CessTenn

Estos son algunos edificios que se pueden ver en 3D en Google Earth... NOTA: Todos los siguientes han sido hechos por mi, mi nickname en Google Earth es CessVass, el cual proviene de mi nombre... Gracias a ustedes que por mostrar sus fotos en el foro he podido ver los detalles de estos edificios.


----------



## Sound.

Que mostro!!!


----------



## CessTenn

Aqui van mas diseños (hechos por mi):

Estadio Monumental



























Puente Villena









Puente Bolognesi - Piura


















Museo Tumbas Reales - Lambayeque


















Estadio Elias Aguirre - Chiclayo


----------



## pedro1011

¿Así que tú eres el autor de esas bellezas tridimensionales, CessTenn? ¡Te felicito! 
Con ese tipo de gráficos, el Google se convierte en algo mucho más interesante, y podemos apreciar mucho mejor las perspectivas de nuestra ciudad.  
¿Podrías incluir a la Torre de Lima?


----------



## pedro1011

Wow! Has hecho gráficos hasta de estadios y puentes! Están recontra chéveres! ¿Qué programa utilizas?


----------



## CessTenn

Gracias muchachos!! Lamentablemente poca gente sabe acerca de la funcion 3D ("3D Warehouse" en ingles)... Hay que tener mucha paciencia, voluntad y disponer de tiempo libre para construir edificios en 3D. No sabes cuantas horas me he pasado!!!
El programa que uso es gratuito, se llama Google SketchUp (si, tambien creado por Google)...


----------



## pedro1011

Me asombra que no haya otros comentarios acerca de estos excelentes dibujos.


----------



## sebvill

Excelentes dibujos CessTenn. Yo tampoco sabía de esto. Gracias por mostrarlos.


----------



## W!CKED

Buen trabajo CessTenn, me gustaron todos los que hiciste pero comparando con lo que yo he hecho, no es nada. Solo son cajas sin color y es que recién estoy empezando me gustaría que me instrayas más. Saludos


----------



## CessTenn

Seria alucinante si llenaras de edificios tridimencionales a la ciudad de Arequipa... Yo no he podido colocar ninguno ahi porque simplemente no tengo suficientes fotos de edificios arequipeños. Pero ya que tu vives ahi y sientes amor por tu tierra...
Se requiere de practica no mas, me encantaria enseñarte lo que he aprendido... pero la pregunta es como? :dunno:


----------



## skyperu34

Todas son del google earth??? Esta foto es mia....










Al margen de ello, ha hecho una buenisima compilacion fotografica pero plagiando pues....


----------



## skyperu34

Ahora veo el trabajo de cesstenn y me parece formidable !!! Ojala puedas hacer de todas las ciudades...
saludos...


----------



## gonzalo12345

nadie ha hecho ninguna sobre arequipa, por ejemplo la catedral?


----------



## LimaLondon

Una cosa que me gusto mucho de ver estas fotos es que el parque automotor ha mejorado horrores...gente con mas plata en los bolsillos.


----------



## AQPCITY

Interesantes fotos,, pero me parecen que no son del google earth si no mas bien de PANORAMIO


----------



## alibiza_1014

Sugerencia para CessTenn, ahora que ya salió el render del nuevo hotel Westin para Lima y sabemos donde va a quedar, porque no haces una trimensional incluyendo ese edificio y los otros que ya estan asu alrededor y nos das una idea como quedara esa parte de Lima al final de esta decada.


----------



## Libidito

alibiza_1014 said:


> Sugerencia para CessTenn, ahora que ya salió el render del nuevo hotel Westin para Lima y sabemos donde va a quedar, porque no haces una trimensional incluyendo ese edificio y los otros que ya estan asu alrededor y nos das una idea como quedara esa parte de Lima al final de esta decada.


ES UNA GRAN IDEA.


----------



## CessTenn

alibiza_1014 said:


> Sugerencia para CessTenn, ahora que ya salió el render del nuevo hotel Westin para Lima y sabemos donde va a quedar, porque no haces una trimensional incluyendo ese edificio y los otros que ya estan asu alrededor y nos das una idea como quedara esa parte de Lima al final de esta decada.


Lo hare  No mas que hoy estoy de resaca... no te imaginas :lol:
Creo que Francis ya lo habia hecho, pero el actual render es mas actualizado aparentemente.


----------



## francis2064

CessTenn said:


> Lo hare  No mas que hoy estoy de resaca... no te imaginas :lol:
> Creo que Francis ya lo habia hecho, pero el actual render es mas actualizado aparentemente.


de que renders hablan???


----------



## CessTenn

De este render... Lo acaban de publicar en Proyectos y Avances


----------



## GASTÓN -BS AS

*HEY*

BUENA RECOPILACION


----------

